# Traveling with some P's



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

I plan on driving to Wichita, KS to pick up my P's and then I will drive them directly home to Manhattan, KS. I was curious if this is a good idea and if they will survive. It is about 2.5 hours maximum trip. What will I need to do to make them survive the trip? Thanks..

Mike


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you should have no problem. to be on the safe side you can use a battery operated air pump. they're only around 15.00 each.

wes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

For some reason Ive always had bad luck travelling with my p's. I think I didnt research travel options enough before I set out from NY to VA (6 hours) last summer. Out of the 5 p's you see in the fury video 4 died







It was a very sad day but this brings up a great topic.

For some of your more experience piranha enthusiasts out there. What are the best practices for transporting your fish as in materials needed, maximum distance, etc....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

This is what I did when I moved my rhomb and 4 caribe. I used 2 styrofoam coolers, filled 1/2 way with existing tank water. Got a portable air pump, 2 air tubes, 2 small bubble ball things and a splitter (so I could hook up both tubes to one portable air pump). I cut a small hole in the cooler and threaded the air tube and sealed the cooler with duck tape. The move was a total of 14 hours from tank to tank and I had no casualties and the entire move costs about $20.00.
I am sure people have used different methods but this worked for me. I moved them in the summer so heat was not a problem, if it had been in the winter I would have added a hand warmer taped to the inside top of each cooler.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I did a travel like this once where it took 5 days to get from point A to point B across the U.S. winter time.

At each stopover (overnight) I would do a partial water change and install filter for the night. Fish was packed in plastic containers. In the morning I would do 10% water change again and off to the road I went. The number of piranhas I was taking was 6 large red-bellies (6 plus inches) and two S. rhombeus (6 and 9 inches). All survived. This was repeated at each stopover.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

The person i first got my two 5inch red bellys from said he once had the two piranha in a 5g bucket for around 24 hours. He said he was always driving them from college to his house. H e really didnt say much more about it but i know he moved them in a 5g bucket with a top


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Yesterday I drove 12+ hours round trip for a 10inch rhom and all I did to get him home (7 hours) was have him in a rubbermaid insulated cooler with an air stone for oxygenation in the water.. He was fine..


----------

